# Any one have any tips on foxes?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been trying to get a few I know is in the area but no luck. I am using dirthole sets with trap off set and about 4" back from hole.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hi----When I use to Trap Fox at dirt holes [1 1/2 or #2 trap]--I always put the trap as tight to the hole as possible with the trigger facing the hole-- make sure you have a natural backing on the back side of hole not to big--piece of wood ,tuff of grass--small rock,etc for fox I never liked to big of a hole 2" is plenty---After trap is set and packed so it won't wobble--a wobbly trap will miss many fox-----make sure theres a low spot over your trap pan it forces Mr fox to step in the small depresion-- Sift the trap bed pattern and blend in----lure and bait the hole[[make sure no bait or lure falls on trap bed--lure from back side of hole---I like to put a tuff of grass or leaves on top of bait in the hole---hope this helps some---sb ]*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Dead on SB, I did the same thing. Where space alowed, I would also make a scent post set about 15 to 20 yards away and many times doubled up.

Skinner, are you seeing any tracks around your sets of any kind?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

SB said it perfectly! By placing the trap tight against the hole you will also reduce the risk of catching a domestic dog (in case the are in the area). Packing the trap so it doesnt wobble is extremely important too. Once its packed, I poke the top of both jaws and the levers with my finger to see if the trap moves. If there is any movement pack more dirt under the part that moved. Once its packed in tight you can begin sifting. When I bed my trap, I put the dog at the 10 or 2 o'clock position. I was taught this way and told that if the dog is at the 6 o'clock it could push the fox paw away from the jaws when the trap fires.

As 220 said, its always a good idea to put a scent post set near by, not only for a double, but a fox that checks out your dirt hole set and does not work it will likey go over to the scent post to mark his territory. One thing I would suggest is dont use too much urine at the set. If you do the scent will be too strong and could spook them. When a fox marks his territory he just gives it a small squirt, so try and mimic what they naturally do.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks every one. I'll try it tomorrow. I have seen tracks but not at my sets. Should I set up close the tracks win I find them?


----------

